# My DWC mommies- Ready to be Cut



## massproducer (Mar 31, 2006)

I have been vegging these Hash plant Mums for 4 weeks now in a makeship DWC set up. I say makeship because this is not the normal way that I grow DWC, but I wanted a quick set up that would could harbour up to 4 mommies. This set up just includes air stones, 2 daul outlet air pumps and a 20 gallon rubbermaid tub. Cheap and easy.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 1, 2006)

Here are a few pixs of their alternating nodes.  It is a shame that they have to take one for the team.  But it is also a good thing because between the two one loves nutes, while her sister hates nutes and hot temps, she is very high maintiance, but she is the bigger of the two, in height anyways.  Their daughters will be able to excel when they are being fed seperate nute concentrations.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 1, 2006)

Last pix before the operation, if any questions, please ask, I really hate cutting my girls.


----------



## Phowl (Apr 1, 2006)

Looking good. Good luck dude.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 1, 2006)

One plant has been successfully operated on.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 1, 2006)

Operation complete, now I have to go as I have a lot of work to do. 

Check out part two as I construct my system and put those cuttings to work.

Peace, Love and Prosperity
MassProducer


----------



## massproducer (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks for dropping by phowl, thanks for the compliment


----------



## massproducer (Apr 1, 2006)

Sorry for some of the pics, i know they are kind of crappy, i had my light on when I took them


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 1, 2006)

*whats going on massproducer. Hash plant mmmmmmmm. You got a nice little garden there. keep up the great work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## massproducer (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Brother's grunt, this is not my actual garden though, I just set up this to grow out some seeds to get some mums so that I can take cuttings for clones in my garden.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 2, 2006)

awesome strain you got there....nice pics too...very lush ladies


----------



## sicnarf (Apr 3, 2006)

good looking stuff!


----------



## massproducer (Apr 3, 2006)

Some Shots of the roots of my babies


----------



## sicnarf (Apr 3, 2006)

holy hell! those roots are insane. IM making a DWC for flowering. I have a 5 gal rubbermade. I have a Double aquarium air pump for 60 gallon tanks and to 10inch air stones. How many plants could this be set up for mass?


----------



## massproducer (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is a few more root shots, roots are in my opinion the most underrated aspect of hydroponic growing.  Maintaining a healthy root system ensures a successful crop.  In my opinion, of course


----------



## sicnarf (Apr 3, 2006)

edit***it's a 10gallon. 20" L X 13"W X 12"Deep


----------



## massproducer (Apr 3, 2006)

Whats up sicnarf, thanks for the compliments. Yeah DWC rocks, these really are only 5 weeks old and still 100% in veg.

aS for your question, in a 10 gallon, you could either grow 3-4 clones vegged for 1 week and get 3-4, 3 foot plants, or as I prefer you could grow 2-3 clones vegged for 2-3 weeks, and get monster plants. I would only suggest the latter though if you have space or do not mind scrog, That Is What I do


----------



## sicnarf (Apr 3, 2006)

Could you also flower in that if you so wished, like two 3-4ft plants or maybe a 3rd?


----------



## massproducer (Apr 3, 2006)

For sure, I only use these to grow, from start to finish.  if you want to grow 3-4 foot plants it would be best to grow three to maximize your yeild, but do not veg them any larger then 12 inches, or they will grow out of control


----------



## sicnarf (Apr 3, 2006)

hahha, Thanks for the advice man...you seem to know your DWC fo shizzle. 

oh, yeah, were you using 3"inch nets or 5? rockwool or just hydroton?


----------



## massproducer (Apr 3, 2006)

For 3 plants I would use 4 inch net pots full of hydroton.  I use rockwool to clone so that I can sit the clones roots as close as possible to the misting water, this will promote all of your roots to grow down through the net pots before any real growth starts, thus eliminating the need for larger net pots.  In my grows the nets pots just have to really be large enough to stablize the plant.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks again for your kind words, I have grown in many different ways but none compared with dwc except for aero, but I had too many problems with clogged misting heads in aero.  So I stuck with it and tweaked it to get the best system for my situation.  I love DWC


----------



## Insane (Apr 3, 2006)

Very good looking plants and setup you got there mass. Very good healthly looking plants and immaculate roots. Keep up the good work and keep us posted


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 8, 2008)

these look great..I want to avoid hydroton, I even loves your bubble cloner.. any brillant idea to hold the baby plants in the postions of bubble dwc?


----------



## entropy82 (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah so i'm a little late to chime in but here it goes.

MassPro I agree totally with you re: that the health of the roots are very important and often overlooked. A little back story: When i was an enviro engineering student one of my professors of silviculture (think agriculture of trees) said that trees can only put out an amount of biomass DIRECTLY proportional to the root mass.  IMHO, I don't think that it is far fetched to assume the same is true for MJ.  I grow ALL types of plants using this principle and have never looked back.

and other misc. **...
Also, re: setups and their effect on root mass.  I have my best results using a combined passive semi-hydro culture and DWC method.  I use a mix of diatomecious earth(DE) and PrimeAgra in baskets with the bottom of the basket barely in the reserviour, allowing wicking or passive hydro to occur while plants root. By the time they are established, the roots are reaching the reserviour.  At that point I add additional water/nutes to the reserviour to make the system truly DWC.(there's an air stone in the res the whole time) I discovered using PrimeAgra instead of Hydroton while studying passive hydro for orchids.  Basically, PrimeAgra is made from a superior, finer clay that has wicking properties not found in Hydroton.  The DE helps provide trace minerals and has the additional bonus of being an insecticide .  I dont know why this works out better for me than just DWC or passive hydro but it does. I would venture to guess it allows cuttings/seedlings to adjust there roots to DWC with less of a shock since the process is gradual.  I would love to hear if anyone else has had similar experiences.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 10, 2010)

3 year old thread...


----------

